# Funny Accident Clip



## Wingnut (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.chumfm.com/MorningShow/bits/march24.swf


----------



## Jon (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice!.....


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 28, 2006)

That clip is older than me.

It's also fake.


----------

